# Ride on trains



## nkalbrr (Jul 20, 2007)

First off let me say I have a passion for trains and I was wondering does anyone else share this feeling? I have always wanted to build a ride on train 1'' or larger and I have found plans for an electric motor driven one( now I just need the time). Does anyone have a locomotive or have you ridden on one, if so please share your pictures/experience.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 21, 2007)

The live steamers ride on engines looks like a kick in the pants.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCO6RAha5XU[/ame]


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 24, 2007)

Here is a cool little tractor pulling a rider.

<embed type="application/x-mplayer2" pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/MediaPlayer/" SRC="http://www.maxitrak.co.uk/clips/burrell1.wmv" name="MediaPlayer" width="320" height="245" AutoStart="1" AnimationAtStart="1" TransparentAtStart="1" id="player" name="player" ShowControls="1" ShowTracker="1" ShowStatusBar="1" VideoBorder3D="0" VideoBorderWidth="0" StretchToFit="1">


----------



## nkalbrr (Jul 28, 2007)

The traction engine is neat. Hard to believe something that small can pull that much weight


----------



## RollaJohn (Aug 3, 2007)

nkalbrr said:
			
		

> First off let me say I have a passion for trains and I was wondering does anyone else share this feeling? I have always wanted to build a ride on train 1'' or larger and I have found plans for an electric motor driven one( now I just need the time). Does anyone have a locomotive or have you ridden on one, if so please share your pictures/experience.


I also like the ride on model trains. One of the largest layouts on the west coast is the Train Mountain track near Crater Lake, OR. See here: http://www.trainmountain.org/about_cyberride.asp
The Klamath & Western Railroad run their trains on Train Mountain's track and give train rides every Sunday from Memorial Day weekend until Labor Day. If you visit Crater Lake National Park be sure to check them out.
***Edit*** I Forgot to include a link to the Klamath & Western Railroad. SO here it is: http://www.hobby-tronics.com/OTH/

If you haven't connected with The Pennsylvania Live Steamers in Collegeville, PA here is a link to their site: http://www.palivesteamers.org/

Another loosely connected group in PA was the Independent Live Steamers. They were into the 1 inch to 1 1/2 inch scale. They seem to have ceased activity on the web in Aug.,2005 so I don't know if they are still active as a group. Check out some of their members names listed on their web site:http://www.geocities.com/ilsn4/homepage.html. Current posts seem to be just advertisements. The members had several small individual layouts and they can't all have quit working with live steam!


----------



## mopar92 (Aug 4, 2007)

My dad has a live stean train , we belong to Adirondack live steamers, inc in NY. The engines are very impressive and the lay out of the track is great. they are on the web check it out. www.adirondacklivesteamers.org


----------



## nkalbrr (Aug 6, 2007)

You guys are lucky having facilities in your area. The closest one in Pa is in Chambersburg. So I guess if I build a engine I will have to get some track and build a point to point. I live in Western Pa and the lack of flatness is apparent


----------

